# Is this an abscess? (Warning: graphic images)



## Nightsabra (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey everyone. 

First I would like to preface this with the fact that I am already consulting the vet and intend to bring the little guy back to the vet next week or tomorrow.

In an attempt to treat this, he is already on SMZ-TMP and Meloxicam. 

I would just like to know if anyone else has seen something similar? It's just off center. Maybe preputial gland oriented? The vet thinks prepuce, but still wants a second look. 


















I'm also wondering what you all use to bathe your rats. He has HLD and I need to give him a hand with cleaning himself. 
Something that would go easy on wounds. 

Thanks in advance. ;-;


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Did the vet check for a [penis plug]? Is he just so gunked up down there that he got infected?


----------



## Nightsabra (Oct 1, 2020)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Did the vet check for a [penis plug]? Is he just so gunked up down there that he got infected?


I believe the vet only poked around a little bit, I don't think he did that. Over the phone just today he said if I brought him back in he would "invert" it. He said he didn't do it last time because he didn't want to stress Beku out (he's prone to respiratory flares). 

I know it's not been the best cleaning situation down there, I try to keep the cage as clean as possible, but with him dragging himself through his urine essentially I'm sure it's not easy. I've also been tentative about bathing since he has a [seemingly] benign tumor (also looked at by the vet and we're tentative about surgery due to his lungs) that seems to be getting a bit out of hand. It looks painful, but the vet says it isn't and Beku isn't lethargic or visibly showing pain symptoms. 

Little guy is about 3 years old and he really got a crappy set of cards. 

Thanks again for your response.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey, if he's made it to 3 years old, his cards aren't _that_ crappy!

Good luck and tell us how it goes.


----------



## Nightsabra (Oct 1, 2020)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Hey, if he's made it to 3 years old, his cards aren't _that_ crappy!
> 
> Good luck and tell us how it goes.


Heya! Just following up. 
Vet said it's a lump about the same size as the one on his side.
We are going to attempt to remove both on Friday and I am super worried about him, but it has become a question of quality of life and I think the benefit outweighs the risk.
Please keep us in your thoughts and/or prayers.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

Ooooooh looks like bumble foot but I don’t think it is because it it’s not on the foot lol


----------



## avactwentythree (May 7, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Did the vet check for a [penis plug]? Is he just so gunked up down there that he got infected?


Like they said it looks sort of like the one is got backed up sort of like you see commonly in male guinea pigs. Also, it looks almost like a cyst. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

For urine problems on the bottom of the cage just put down some bath towels and when they start to smell just change them


----------

